# öffnen des real players verhindern



## Xzarus (3. Januar 2003)

Ich habe ein Problem!

Immer wenn ich Dateien im mp3-Format (auch bei avi, mpg etc.) öffnen will, öffnet sich automatisch der real player! auch wenn ich mit "öffnen mit..." und dann "immer öffnen mit..." wähle, öffnet sich nach einem neustart immer der real player!

sicherlich ist das in diesem be********enen real player eingestellt, dass er mp3-dateien öffnen soll!

Wie kann ich das verhindern *schluchtz*???

danke schonmal für hilfe! 

mfg
xzarus


----------



## Friedrich Engels (26. Januar 2003)

de installier doch einfach den scheiss real player...
den braucht man eh nicht, ist zu nix nütze das teil...

-F.


----------



## CrocodileHunter (26. Februar 2003)

*player*

Hallo,

aber wenn Du doch den Real Player behalten willst, aber MP3z mit einem anderen Programm anhören möchtest, geh nochmal mit Rechtsklick auf die Datei, öffnen mit/Programm auswählen/Programm aussuchen/und das Häckchen bei: Diesen Typ immer mit diesem Programm öffnen nicht vergessen. Wenn das nicht hilft, runter mit dem Player.

Viel Glück!

Croc


----------



## Carndret (12. Mai 2003)

...und wenn das nichts hilft und du den RealPlayer nicht deinstallieren willst (weil man manche Videos eben nur mit den Ding anschauen kann), dann lad das Teil mal und geh unter "Extras" -> "Einstellungen..." auf Inhalt -> Medientypen und mach die Häkchen bei den Dateien weg bei denen er sich nicht öffnen soll.
Und mach evtl. auch das Häkchen ganz unten weg ("Regelmäßig mein System blabla..."), sonst läd er jedesmal so ein Programm beim Start.

PS.: Ich mag das Teil auch nicht nur kann man diese rp Dateien (oder wie die heißen) nirgends anders laden  .


----------

